# All dialects: خبّص - تخبيص - خبايص



## Zuze

Masa l5eir ya jama3a,

I’m trying to read a blog entry I found, written in colloquial Arabic. I will probably have many questions regarding this story, and here’s the first one:

What does خبايصmean in the next sentence?

نزل على كارفور وجاب العرباي طبعن مهو لازم يفرجي الناس انه بتبضع. حطلها كم من اشي خبايص كالعاده الله وكيلكم نفسي اعرف ليش.​ 
Here is what I came up with:

It’s the plural form of خبيصة.
It could be a type of sweet food, as explained here:
الخبايص
و مفردها خبيصة و هى الحلوى التى تصنع من دقيق الحنطة مع دهن اللوز او الشبرج , ثم يضاف اليها بعد الطبخ شىء من السكر و العسل و ترفع عن النار تتجمد.​ 
It corresponds to the Hebrew word “קשקושים”, in more than one meaning:

1) In a thread in which someone posted photos of different hair styles, one girl says: 
واوووووووووووووو اجنان
لكن ما بحب اعمل شعري خبايس
And then another girl says:
شاعرة فلسطين هادي مو خبايس هاي تسريحات
I can’t think of a proper English translation for this case. The only things I came up with is Fancy-Shmancy Stuff 

2) In another forum I found this:
بالله عليكم هذا كلام؟؟؟ !!!!!

يعني كل الموضوع ( خبايص ) مالها داعي ...
…
يعني فعلا خبايص بخبايص
Here, also like “קשקושים”, it seems to mean “nonsense”, “bullshit”, “crap”.

3) And the last one:
أسمع كنت بدي كلمة مرور جديدة كبست على الكلمة بعتلي خبايص خربيش وأبصر شو صبطوهة.
Here it seems to mean “scribbles”, “incomprehensible writing” or something like that.

I would like to know how YOU know the use of this word, and what is its meaning in the first text, above. Is it sometimes interchangeable with “كراكيش” (which is something like Hebrew “שמונצעס”, “פיצ'עסקעס”)?

Thank you very much!


----------



## L.2

I use this word a lot but do not know how to explain I was waiting for answers too but since no one posted here, I'll try.
It has some meanings, a mess, flummery and disorder.
I'd say '5bas iddonya' when I want to say that he made a mess, muddle, ruined something or did something wrongly.
I do not about a dish called 5abays but maybe it took this name because there are many ingredients that are mixed togather to look like a mess or something.
The palstinian girl do not like those hairstyles because there are many things in the hair and they are not simple.


----------



## פפאיה

Hi there,​ 
First of all, as for ,خبيصة you can find enough images of it on google, and even some good recipes.​ 
I didn't find anything helpful as far as خبايص is concerned, but I did find some nice examples for :تخبيص ​ 
1. 
انشا الله بس انا اموت على شي اسمو *تخبيص *يعني عندي مكسرات وكاكاو فالبيت ما اقدر اقاوم ههههههههههه
بس خلاص قررت ارجع لرياضة وما *اخبص* كتير 
وادا جيت اخبص خبصت يوم الاربعا والخميس والجمعة ولما يجي السبت الاقي نفسي ما نقصت
In diet contexts, according to this example and some others I've found, I guess it means to eat all those small fattening things around meals. It would be "שטויות" in Hebrew, I'm not sure about English.​ 
2. 
والله أنا لا كلمته ولا شيء وكثييير غياب بعد عنده ولا حرمني وبالفاينال *خبصت تخبيص *يعني طلعت قلت يالله الـ C ,,
وعطاني B فعشان كذا حبيته !!
Here, if I understood correctly, a student talks about how he had خبص in an examination, but received a good grade anyway. I would say "חירבש" in Hebrew? Maybe "scribble" would work.​ 
3.
وبدها تشغل عقلك منيح وما بدها *تخبيص *يعني اجاباتك لازم تكون واضحة ومدعمة بالدلائل والبراهين​ 
4.
ههههههههههه مم ,, *تخبيص *يعني ممم كيف بتترجم هاي ؟!! يعني هبل بهبل ممكن !!
Here تخبيص matches ,"هبل بهبل" which means "complete nonsense".​ 
5. 
I found a chat, where two people discuss the different meaning "تخبيص" has in each of their locations. 
One says: تخبيص يعني تهريج 
The other replies: لو معناها عندك كويس عندنا مش كويس, and: تخبيص يعنى كزب​ 
Maybe تخبيص can also be understood as "doing "خبايص. ​ 
In some places, I did find analogy to other words (I didn't understand) such as تعفيس or تفعيس, and others.
I guess the meaning is pretty much like you said – now we only have to see how exactly it can be used, and what exactly it means. ​ 
Good night!​


----------



## cherine

We don't use this word in Egypt (not with this meaning anyway) but from the context, it seems that it's equal to our Egyptian Arabic word (3akk) عك which is like "messing things up", "disorder", and also كلام فارغ like in the first example in the first post.

Apparently it's about being messy, disordered, futilities...


----------



## xebonyx

Then maybe in the context of the exam it could mean "screwed up", rather than "scribbled", which would make more sense (unless it's saying the words he wrote were illegible, but the teacher passed him anyway).


----------



## cherine

If it's like the Egyptian usage, than it is more of "I put/wrote some nonsense". We say 3akkeet fel-emte7aan  عكيت في الامتحان when we do bad in the exam, make many mistakes, write whatever came to our mind....


----------



## Zuze

Thank you all very much for your answers!
Papaya, the examples you've found are really great - I didn't think of searching "*تخبيص *".
And Cherine, it's always great to learn something you didn't exactly ask about - thank you!


----------



## iyavor

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
How would we translate this phrase into English?

هذا تخبيص بتخبيص
This is complete craziness?


----------



## elroy

Context, please.   And what dialect is this?


----------



## iyavor

HI Elroy - looks like the person who wrote it is from the UAE. 
It's a comment to a post about a woman who got married but couldn't have children, so she "married off" her husband to someone else.


----------



## cherine

I don't know much about UAE dialect(s), but I've heard the verb "beyokhbos" بيخبص in Egypt before, used with the meaning "he's telling lies" or "he's pulling someone's leg".


----------



## elroy

If this were Palestinian Arabic, I would understand it to mean something like "What a mess" with a derogatory/judgmental/derisive tone toward the people involved.  In other words, the speaker would be condemning what these people are doing as questionable, unacceptable, non-kosher behavior.  Doubling the term (تخبيص بتخبيص as opposed to just تخبيص) has the effect of intensifying it.  It's kind of like saying "They're screwing up _right and left_."


----------



## arn00b

خبص means mix.  The most common use of xbS is "shuffling" i.e. shuffling cards, mixing them up.   The verb for "to shuffle cards" is xbS by itself.

In this case, taxbíS taxbíS means "mixing mixing", doubling to intensify the meaning.  So the translation would be "That is messed up" or "That's mixed up", wherein mix = jumbled = mess.

elroy is close, but the word is not inherently derisive.  I'd say it's more critical of the situation (calling it a mess) than any value/moral judgement of the people being in the mess.

It's stronger than "that is messed up" though.


----------



## elroy

What dialect is your answer in reference to, arn00b?  My description is true for Palestinian Arabic.  تخبيص comes from the verb خبّص (_khabbaS_), which means "to mess up" or "to screw up" so تخبيص refers to one or more people _messing/screwing things up_, not just to a messy state.

In Palestinian Arabic خبّص is not a neutral word for "to mix."  It always has a negative connotation.  "To mix" is خلط ("khalaT").  "To shuffle" in the context of cards is خلط ("khalaT") or خربش ("kharbash").

Some other uses of خبّص:

خبّصت بالامتحان - I screwed up (royally) on the exam.
بس تخبّص بالحكي - Stop talking nonsense. / Stop saying things that don't make sense.


----------



## momai

@elroy  Do you really use 5arbash for shuffling cards and not 5arbaT because this has a totaly different meaning in Syrian Arabic


----------



## elroy

Yes, we do.  We use all three: "5alaT," "5arbash," and "5arbaT."

"5arbash" and "5arbaT" have other meanings as well.


----------



## arn00b

I forgot to mention that my examples are Kuwaiti and Bahraini Gulf speech.  Emirati is a bit different at times, but it isn't drastically different.  I hope someone from the UAE confirms. 

In all cases

khabaS is used for cards.
khalaT - mixing, using a blender to create mixed drinks, mixing food in a bowl, mixing a salad, stirring food/drink in a pot, stirring/dissolving sugar/milk in a coffee cup, etc.

khalTa by itself can mean mix or sauce, salad dressing, etc.

kharbaT means mixed up, disoriented, nonsense, 

kharabeeT is sometimes used as a synonym for shakhaabeeT - scribblings, doodlings, undecipherable writing, but more pejorative.  

Shit-kharbuT?  - What are you babbling on about?

But going back to khabaS and the UAE, there is a traditional Emirati dish called khabeeSa which is made from dates + a bunch of ingredients cooked and stirred to create a puffy texture.    There is more than one type of khabeeSa, not all are date-based, but all involve heat + mixing ingredients. 

So it's entirely neutral in meaning.

Kharbash and kharbaT have a slightly negative connotation, but I'm not sure if that was always the case or if it's due to people associating them with kharab.


----------



## sela.urdon

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
[Levantine Arabic]
I know بخبص is an expression that kind of means "to do something stupid," but can someone give me a translated example of how this is used in Arabic? Thanks!


----------



## Interprete

You can hear it in context in one of the very first lines of the radio series حي المطار season 1 episode 1. Not sure if I'm allowed to post the link, but that's where I learned this word.
It doesn't seem necessarily to refer to something stupid, it can also be used when someone is doing something they should not be doing, or not doing it properly. I think it's like Egyptian 'بتهبب ايه but a native should confirm...


----------



## Mahaodeh

It generally means 'to mess things up'. It may be due to stupidity, but not necessarily and the word doesn't imply stupidity. Sometimes it's used to mean 'to make a mess' other times it might mean 'to mix things up'.

Examples:
كنت بعمل كيك وخبّصت المطبخ = I was making cake and I messed up the kitchen
لا، هاي مش هون، ما تخبّص = no, this doesn't go here, don't mix things up
يخبّص بالحكي = is an idiomatic expression meaning 'saying things that are not appropriate' or 'saying things that he shouldn't bring up'.


----------



## rayloom

We use خبص in Hijazi Arabic, also in other peninsular Arabic varieties it seems. 
I was surprised with the desert called خبيصة, and even more so to find it in the Lisān dictionary!


----------



## djara

I suspect that in Tunisia we turned this into ْخَلْبَز which gaveتخَلْبيز، تخَلْبيزة، خَلْباز because it also means to act nonsensically, mess things up. 
تخلبيزة may also be used for food when you make up a recipe and are not sure of the result.


----------



## I.K.S.

خرمز / خربز  conveys the same meaning in Morocco.


----------



## magellanfall

Hello everyone,

How can you say in english khabas? As in "Khabas hazha al wld?


----------



## Mahaodeh

Do you mean خبصّنا تخبيص? If so, I would say that it means 'messed up' in English but it generally depends on the context.

I'm also not so sure what the sentence you gave is, but if it's خبّص هذا الولد, then it means "this boy messed up", or "this boy is talking nonsense" - you should know which is meant by context.


----------



## magellanfall

Oh yes thank you. It was ص instead of س. Yeah that was my sentence, I guess that's what I thought of.


----------

